# Exercise for Seniors Over Fifty



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side. With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax.


Each day you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.


After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags. Then try 50-lb potato bags and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute.  (I'm at this level.)


After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 9, 2014)

:lofl:

And here I was going to start singing the praises of Taijiquan.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2014)

:crying: Geez...now that I've got both 
arms in a cast,


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 10, 2014)

SB......absolutely HILARIOUS!! :lofl:


----------



## Oceana (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah! Love it.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

I cannot find potato chips in 5 pound bags!


----------



## kcvet (Nov 14, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I cannot find potato chips in 5 pound bags!








try this and waddle over to the couch


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks...I needed that!


----------

